# Anyone have experience of broken nose bone?



## LauraBR (4 December 2006)

Has anyone had to manage a broken nose bone before?

My idiot horse has managed to break his and as I have never even known a horse with a similar injury I'd be really interested to hear from anyone who has dealt with this before.


----------



## EllieBeast (4 December 2006)

Sorry, should have replied to this inj the NL, but (depending on the position of the break) you could make the noseband really large, but position it much higher up his face. so if he pulls, the noseband will not touch the brake or the mobile bone. just a suggestion. big hugs and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## vicijp (4 December 2006)

Have answered this in the NL!


----------



## Marnie (4 December 2006)

It depends where abouts.  I had a horse who got kicked in the face, centrally just below the eyes. He originally presented with a perfect hoofmark on his face and a bit of a nosebleed.  I spoke to the vet as I was worried about the nosebleed and he said not to worry unless it persisted.  Well, it didn't so I didn't think anything of it until about  a month later when he had a watery eye and a lump develop on his face.  When he had to go to the vets to have hock x rays, they also x rayed his face and it turned out he had done a good job on breaking the bones and they had in turn blocked the tear duct to one eye.  It never affected him other than a watery eye and an unsightly lump on his profile.  That was quite high though - you may be talking about lower down where things like a noseband may affect any damage?


----------



## LauraBR (4 December 2006)

Actually.... that's a really good idea, the break is quite low (almost dead on cavesson noseband position).


----------



## LauraBR (4 December 2006)

thanks vicijp, nice to hear (and see!) a happy ending


----------



## LauraBR (4 December 2006)

TBH, if it there hadn't been such a marked dent in his face I probably would have been following the same advice.

Think the only risk with the position it is is that the broken bone is 'floating' and dies or, if it is sticking somewhere it shouldn't be.


----------



## guisbrogal (5 December 2006)

Flippin heck Izt what a dreadful thing to happen after the joy of winning your rosette.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have never had personal experience of this sort of injury except for a horse at our local riding school who fractured his skull just above his eyes. They never knew what he ahd done except that he was very lethargic and didn't want his bridle on (who could blame him). X rays revealed a break in his face. He was rested for a good few weeks and came back into work as good as new  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will be thinking of you at the vets and hope Sam is better soon.


----------



## Agent XXX999 (5 December 2006)

yup....the idiot cleared a dear fence - which was near on 7", and no, i am not exaggerating - and landed downhill, breaking his nose, over 30 stitches....he is fine....also doing very well sjing!!!!!


----------



## Gingernags (6 December 2006)

Asti fractured hers as a youngster - we never noticed any injury but she developed two hard swellings on her nose - either side, higher than a cavesson would sit I think.  She still has them a bit!

We thought she was getting something like sinusitis but the vet said fracture - she'd either been kicked or had really whacked her head on something.

We didn't have to do anything with it, it just healed.  First time her full head was clipped though we found a scar across the front of her nose where she's been kicked or whatever.

It still makes her a bit fussy for some things, she hates drop nosebands, will tolerate flashes if they sit high enough, hates being twitched and you can't for instance wrap a lead rope around her nose if you are trying to control her.  Bearing in mind this is about 13 years later, she's still a bit funny about it.

When she's ridden she has about a 2 min mad sneezing fit to clear everything out and then she's fine.  Its never affected her breathing other than her snorty fits - though that could have nothing to do with it for all I know!

Vet was very unconcerned about it all.  Though yours does sound worse.  Fingers crossed though it should heal fine though.


----------

